# Super human strength when you are on crack



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I threw out 5 water heaters and a gang box this morning to make room for a delivery....
got too much junk just accumulating in our court yard.. The gang box has sat there since 2005 so 
out it went . 
Now this this junk was not on the ground
for 5 minutes before this guy and his girl friend show up and literally start lifting this stuff
on top of their already full truck....... I was worried they might actually get someone killed
with something falling off so I found a roll of fiberglass rope for them to secure this junk better

I am a river to my people...... just trying to help ..........

Its amazing the super human strength you have when high on meth or crack......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Squadted down a tad!
now we, I, don’t dump scrap at our supply house anymore. There’s an hvac compamy next door. A guy spends 3 days a week there scrapping.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

they will come back tonite for all the copper and brass on the inside.... 😂 😂


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

My felon neighbor has been ordered by the new owner to dismantle his thousands sheds made out of garbage. He let him keep one and every night he brings back junk and hammers till midnight probably separating the metal from junk.

I really hope he gets rid of him. The courts however says otherwise, these coackroaches can ruin everyone's lives destroy your property, not pay rent but you can't kick them out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they will come back tonite for all the copper and brass on the inside.... 😂 😂


In all honesty, I probably have about 300 lbs of brass and copper put up inside and they
would have to literally work their asses off just to gain entrance to the building the junk is
stored in...... My shop is like a roach motel trap .... roaches might find their way in through a 
small hole they make in the side of the building,,, but getting back
out is nearly impossible...... I will probably find someone stuck or dead trying to 
get in or escape from the building some day 

I should take it all over and get rid of it but we have been too busy making
real big $$$$money doing plumbing work and I dont have the time to fool with it.....

you really have to be a fuc/ing moron to separate the brass from the copper 
and all the pot metals from the brass,,,,ect ect for a whole day just to get another
10 bucks out of the whole load......

Like I said I just threw out 4 water heaters and a old gang box probably worth a grand total
of 30 bucks in dead weight.... I cant afford to spend the day dragging that crap over 
to a scrap yard .....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> you really have to be a fuc/ing moron to separate the brass from the copper
> and all the pot metals from the brass,,,,ect ect for a whole day just to get another
> 10 bucks out of the whole load......


I started doing that 2 weeks ago when I had no calls and after 2-3 hours I only had like 1/12 of it separated. I don't have time for this right now maybe in January if work dies down then I have to spend 20$ in propane to heat the garage a little and 10$ in grinder zip cuts. I'm tempted to just go there and dump it out. 

Probably worth 200$ when it's all separated.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> In all honesty, I probably have about 300 lbs of brass and copper put up inside and they
> would have to literally work their asses off just to gain entrance to the building the junk is
> stored in...... My shop is like a roach motel trap .... roaches might find their way in through a
> small hole they make in the side of the building,,, but getting back
> ...


when I would cut out any copper I tried to do it with saving the fittings..when you start getting into 1 inch and up those fittings add up fa$$$t.....so during the winter to kill time I seperate the fittings off the copper and clean them up ready to go...I can reclaim $200 to $300 in fittings in an afternoon a few hours...I dont consider it work..its something to do..a challenge not to waste any fitting..that usually never happens, you always twist or distort a few...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when I would cut out any copper I tried to do it with saving the fittings..when you start getting into 1 inch and up those fittings add up fa$$$t.....so during the winter to kill time I seperate the fittings off the copper and clean them up ready to go...I can reclaim $200 to $300 in fittings in an afternoon a few hours...I dont consider it work..its something to do..a challenge not to waste any fitting..that usually never happens, you always twist or distort a few...



Its a waste of time and effort.... I have done it and did not earn enough extra to pay for the time it took to do...
Would rather be fishing or walking the dog than grinding on dirty old crap for mere pennies more per pound...
and the place we take stuff to be weighed always whines to us that it is not clean enough no matter how much
you separate it..... so screw it....

That pisses me off to get cheated at the scrap yard over their idea of what is clean and what is not...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Its a waste of time and effort.... I have done it and did not earn enough extra to pay for the time it took to do...
> Would rather be fishing or walking the dog than grinding on dirty old crap for mere pennies more per pound...
> and the place we take stuff to be weighed always whines to us that it is not clean enough no matter how much
> you separate it..... so screw it....
> ...


like I said I got the time when I do it..just something todo..along with hunting, fishing .....the scrap yards have and will always cheat the crap out of the collectors..they know we have to pay to dump it if we dont scrap it...go figure on that one...the towns should come once a month and pick up scrap steel for free....the other metals just get what you can at the scrap dealers..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I love it when I get calls from scrap yards wanting to come out to my shop and weigh my junk
or claim that they will take it and weigh it 
out of my sight.... and then send me a check for the "honest amount" 
. so you seriously think I trust you.....?? Seriously????

Thats like this fraud of an election we just went through with
all the republicans counters being kept 100 feet out of the counting areas... sure it was legit.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday my Master went and looked at one for one of my customers, went to the supply house and planned on running some gas line in his poll barn. His knee was really bugging him so I told him that I didn’t have anything scheduled for today. We got looking at the scrap pile. 
Most of it is separated but still a good size pile that needs to be gone through. We have 6 bins, 55 gallon trash bins and old softener salt tanks overflowing.

Now that he’s selling his business we’re going to have to use my cube to bring it all in. 14’ cube and I’m going to have to unload everything but the shelves to fit it all.

He canceled on me last night cause he has to head out of town to look at one of his son’s jobs, so gas lines tomorrow. Works out for me. Had a couple jobs come in.


----------

